# What happened to the Aug 14 announcement?



## RGF (Aug 14, 2015)

Any rumor that turned out to be nothing but a hot air


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2015)

Canon virtually NEVER announces a new product on a Friday.

Anyone expecting that to change is going to be disappointed.

Rumor sites post information obtained from various sources, and sometimes the information is not true, or Canon has changed their plans, or they even plant fake data to smoke out someone who is leaking information.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2015)

They forgot because of all the excitement of winning an award for a printer. 

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150813005865/en/#.Vc5CI4r3anM


----------



## dcm (Aug 15, 2015)

Mabye Canon figured out who has been leaking to Keith over at NL?


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 20, 2015)

Terribly disappointing! All that beer and deviled eggs for the celebration party gone to waste. Can't get a refund on the bounce house either!


----------

